# has anyone ordered from Monoyasha



## bonus41 (Oct 26, 2012)

i recently ordered a resin head blank and extras from monoyasha's (Dreamvision Creations) Web store. And before that i recently got scammed by a fursuit maker on here.  My dad is thinking i just got myself into another scam. Since on her website it says small parts may take "6 weeks" to make and ship out, thats passed the 45 say dispute on paypal. Which is the previous mistake i made with the other FA user. So my question is, 
is monoyasha trustable?
has anyone ordered from her before?
will i recieve my order?

i think now my dad is over protective on ordering with the internet now, and he just wants to know if i found myself in another scam

thanks for the help


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 26, 2012)

id trust her- she does a ton of business


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2012)

Why not ask those who've actually commissioned her?


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Oct 26, 2012)

I have ordered from her numerous times, and I tend to get orders within a month or sooner. She's pretty busy, but does a great job and has very consistent work! I've ordered resin blanks (cut and uncut), LED resin eye blanks, LED silicone eyes, and an LED jawset.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Oct 27, 2012)

I've ordered stuff from mono and she's very trustworthy


----------



## Anubite (Nov 1, 2012)

I ordered a resin face cast and eyes, mouth and jaw set. Everything came before I thought it would and it was all in good shape. Quality is excellent and I am happy with what I got. Go for it, give her business, totally worth it.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2012)

I've ordered from her before. She was backlogged with orders and I had to PM her to check on the status of my item. 
I suggest that you do the same, but ask what is the status f your order and with the ref number.


----------



## Bluetip (Nov 8, 2012)

I really wanted to order a set of claws from her but the shipping alone for a pair of claws was going to be $30 so I had to say no >__<


----------

